# Hacer una fuente conmutada de +- 12V (flyback)



## kusanagy100 (Jul 12, 2008)

hola, bueno resulta q me esta interesando mucho construir mi primera fuente conmutada, ovservando los resultados q se pueden obtener con estas fuentes  , hace rato q vengo leyendo como trabajan y como se diseñan

bueno yo tengo pensado hacer esta fuente con al topologia flyback ya q requiere de poca potencia tiene q alimentar 8 tl072, tengo echo un plano simple de la fuente q quiero hacer lo unico es q nose como hacer para sacar los 12v negativos y quisiera saber si al transistor de corte saturacio se lo puede exitar con un oscilador simple sin necesitad de circuitos como el 494

se podria excitar al base del transistor con un 555 por ej? nose trabajar con los integrados moduladores de ancho de pulso


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Para tu proposito utiliza el TOP210, busca su hoja de datos.

Saludos.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jul 13, 2008)

gracias luci esta es perfectamente lo q buscaba bien compacto, hay q ver si aca en mi ciudad lo consigo, con eso no necesitomas el transistor directamente le pongo el top210 

ahora como hago para sacar los -12v?


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 13, 2008)

Muy buena sugerencia.
Este es el datasheet: TOP210 pero en Argentina no se si hay.
El TOP225 podes comprarlo por 6.90 USD en ElectroComponentes buscando TOP225Y
Y el TOP222, TOP225 y TOP227 lo tenes por 13, 20 y 17 ARS respectivamente en Electronica Liniers buscando TOP22


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jul 14, 2008)

bueno resulta q me puse a ver las fuentes de luciperro, me baje el manual del tl494 y del sg3525 y me puse a ver guias y a leerme el manualcito y ver como ivan las cosas.

bueno reforme el circuito lo hice con un sg3525 se lo copie a los de la fuente de luciperro pero este no trabaja en push pull sino en single ended asiqeu cambie esos pines lo demas esta igual y nose si se puede pero para alimentarlo bajo los 311v de continua con una resistencia y despues los regulo acon un zener de 12 volt para alimentar el circuito y eso es todo por ahora y le agregue la salida de 15v negativa me fije como estaba en una de las configuraciones basicas q habia en un manual de diseño de fuentes conmutadas 

ha tambien cambie el voltaje a +-15V 

bueno aca les dejo el circuito , saludos a todos.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jul 19, 2008)

bueno despues de un tiempo para no crear otro tema pongo aca un circuito q lo realize yo para q me de +-25V y unos 10A es para alimentar dos amplificador con TDA2050 en puente 

bueno aca esta el circuito, el unico problema q encontre es q tarda muchisimo en cargarce la feunte si le saco los dos capacitores de 940uF q rectifican la alterna de entrada carga al toke
y a la salida no tiene ninguna oscilacion rara, se los puedo quitar directamente?

bueno en fin diganme si el falta algo o esta bien, aclaro q despues yo la voy a regular con unos transistores con zeners en al base a las salidas,

espero q me comenten su opinion, mi idea es hacer mi primera fuetne con mutada y q sea simple jeje nucleos de ferrite tengo unos cuantos de fuentes q he desarmado EI-40, tambien poseo bastantes STD13007 y MOSPEC F12C20C, desde ya muchas gracias

saludos . . ..STUART


----------



## ricardodeni (Jul 19, 2008)

hola kusanagy100 una fuente que funciona bien es la de juan romero que esta aca

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-conmutada-switching-8558/

habria que modificar el secundario para que tengas la tension negativa, eso no es complicado,espero que te sirva, cualquier duda pregunta que para eso estamos.

saludos,ricardo.


----------



## ing_njospina (Sep 6, 2009)

ricardodeni, ese link que nos diste no esta funcionando, si podes lo verificas, gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 6, 2009)

Mientras tanto fijate en la wiki creo que andan todos los enlaces.


----------



## ernestogn (Oct 27, 2009)

kusanagy100 dijo:


> bueno resulta q me puse a ver las fuentes de luciperro, me baje el manual del tl494 y del sg3525 y me puse a ver guias y a leerme el manualcito y ver como ivan las cosas.
> 
> bueno reforme el circuito lo hice con un sg3525 se lo copie a los de la fuente de luciperro pero este no trabaja en push pull sino en single ended asiqeu cambie esos pines lo demas esta igual y nose si se puede pero para alimentarlo bajo los 311v de continua con una resistencia y despues los regulo acon un zener de 12 volt para alimentar el circuito y eso es todo por ahora y le agregue la salida de 15v negativa me fije como estaba en una de las configuraciones basicas q habia en un manual de diseño de fuentes conmutadas
> 
> ...



hola kusanagy100, tenes por hay los detelles construictivos del transfromador?
quiero construiir una fuente de caracter experimental y me parecio muy bueno tu diseño-


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jun 1, 2010)

hola les hago una consulta me hise una fuente y usa el top223 anda bien limita en 2,5 amper ahora si quiero que limite en 4 amper que top tengo que usar un 227 , uso un 225 y no me anda , quien podra darme una idea , saludos


----------



## seaarg (Jun 1, 2010)

kusanagy100 dijo:


> pero para alimentarlo bajo los 311v de continua con una resistencia y despues los regulo acon un zener de 12 volt para alimentar el circuito y eso es todo por ahora



Ahi tenes un problema enorme y es la disipacion de la resistencia que va al zener. Vas a ver que calienta hasta quemarse.

Te recomiendo hacer lo mismo, pero al trafo hacele un bobinado simple extra (un segundo secundario) calculado para unos 14v que vaya conectado a gnd del primario en un extremo y el otro, a traves de un diodo FR107 al positivo de un capacitor electrolitico de 100uf 16v (o 25v) con su negativo tambien a gnd de primario. Desde ese positivo del cap, lo pones en el punto de alimentacion del integrado (en el zener 12v).

De esta forma, la res+zener solo disipan en el arranque del circuito.

Para fuentecitas compactas te recomiendo mirar el integrado ViPer22. Hay un soft que postee hace mucho (buscalo) para el diseño y calculo de trafo para este integrado. Es delicado pero muy bueno y simple.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jun 2, 2010)

hola sabes si ese integrado el viper22 se consigue en argentina, o el viper100

que otros integrados de esa categoria sencillos hay para fuente switching, saludos


----------



## seaarg (Jun 2, 2010)

Si, ambos viper22 y viper100, al menos en cordoba.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 19, 2010)

kusanagy100 dijo:


> bueno despues de un tiempo para no crear otro tema pongo aca un circuito q lo realize yo para q me de +-25V y unos 10A es para alimentar dos amplificador con TDA2050 en puente
> 
> bueno aca esta el circuito, el unico problema q encontre es q tarda muchisimo en cargarce la feunte si le saco los dos capacitores de 940uF q rectifican la alterna de entrada carga al toke
> y a la salida no tiene ninguna oscilacion rara, se los puedo quitar directamente?
> ...


 

Me interea mucho esta fuente, podrías subir las especificaciones del transformador?

Gracias.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jun 26, 2010)

hola como estan , hice una fuente con el integrado top247, arranca bien pero cuando le pongo carga explota el integrado, que puede ser??? otra cosa como limito la corriente del integrado top 247, saludos


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jul 1, 2010)

hala alguien sabe que reemplazo puedo usar para el ferita EER3016


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jul 12, 2010)

hola estoy medio con duda con mi fuente ya que probe 3 trafos y todo me andan igual nadie armo una fuente con la linea top247

ahi subo la plca que hise de donde saque el esquema pero la rebise un monton de veces y no encuentro porque me explota el intergado hise el trafo con un ferrite eer2811a con 50 vueltas de primario 0,40 4 vueltas del secundario con alambre 0,90 y en una fuente con un veper 100 anda pero no me anda con el top 247, ya me maree

ha perdeon el esquema es de la pagina 21 , saludos


----------



## leotorres (Ene 23, 2012)

Hola kusanagy100 quisiera saber si podes poner mas info sobre tu fuente ya que me interesa armarla, voltaje de capa, integrados y diodos que utilizaste y el numero de vueltas en el trafo. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Ene 26, 2012)

hola mira la harme y funciono pero solo da 2 amper , saludos

con respecto a los datos te armo algo y te los mando ya que no recuerdo fue hace tanto , ahora nado renegando con una que hise con el viper100 pero no logro hacerla limitar corriente, de manera estable


----------



## leotorres (Ene 26, 2012)

Hola callecuatro1976, gracias por responder, me seria de mucha utilidad ya que no necesito mas que 1.5 A, cuando tengas algo por favor pasamelo. Muchas Gracias!


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Mar 4, 2012)

hola el trafo lo hice 40 vueltas de alambre 0,40 el secundario de potencia 5 vueltas de 0,90 y el de alimentacion de arranque de 5 vueltas 0,40 y me funciono muy bien y la placa la arme con el esquema del top 223 tal cual la hoja de datos, la regulacion con el esquema de la hoja de datos del tl, saludos


----------



## leotorres (Mar 21, 2012)

Hola, gracias por tu respuesata, habra posibilidad que me pases los vslores de tension de los capacitores. Muchas gracias


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Abr 4, 2012)

estan en la hoja de datos del top223


----------

